# George in Washington!



## Jason King (7 Feb 2015)

Best of luck George with the visit to 

*2015 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention*



> Come join your fellow hobbyists at this year's AGA convention being held in Washington DC, April 10-12th. You'll get a chance to hang out with fellow hobbyists who are just as passionate about planted tanks as you are and also get to participate in the following events:
> 
> Learn from 6 amazing speakers, including the keynote speaker, George Farmer from the UK
> Participate in field trips to the National Zoo, quick tour of DC, and US Botanical Gardens
> ...



Tom Barr will also be one of the  speakers


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

Senske vs farmer  epic !!


----------



## Jason King (7 Feb 2015)

More info here.

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Feb 2015)

Please take video and YouTube it.


----------



## Jason King (20 May 2015)

http://scapefu.com/what-you-missed-at-the-aga-convention-2015-scapefu032/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/scapefu/collections/72157652519538429/

Thanks to Art ,JJ & Jurijs 

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------

